# Capital One Aspire Travel World MasterCard discontinued



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

This confirms weeks of speculation that Capital One would be discontinuing the popular Aspire Travel Card and replacing it with this watered-down version - http://www.rewardscardscanada.com/capital-one-discontinues-popular-aspire-travel-world-mastercard/

Hopefully they grandfather benefits for existing members.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw man... every card company is slowly paring down their cards...


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, it has been an interesting cycle. After TD bought MBNA and slashed the benefits of the Smart Cash card we saw a bunch of cards discontinued and benefits reduced. Then, during the whole CIBC-TD Aeroplan debacle, all the banks and card issuers re-upped and started offering huge bonuses and waived fees. Now, with the government cracking down on high interchange fees, we're going to see more cards discontinued and rewards systems devalued.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess all we can hope for is that the reduced cost to retailers will be passed on as invisible savings to consumers.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

They grandfathered the cash rewards card, which still effectively gives folks 1.5% cash back and all the big travel perks that a fee-based card provides.

Time will tell Robb..?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm guessing they'll honour the benefits for existing cardholders. I've sent an email to their PR guy - I'll update this thread when I hear back.

Update: Here's the response from Cap One media relations:

"From time to time, we review our products and make changes where necessary. We made the decision to change the World product to MasterCard’s enhanced World Elite product, which offers enhanced Concierge Services. The Aspire Travel World Elite MasterCard continues to offer very competitive rewards, and cardholders will enjoy the ease of flexibility of our redemption program. We don’t have any news to announce regarding current Aspire Travel World customers. In event that we decide to make changes to our products or services, we’ll let our customers know first, as always."

Clear as mud, right?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing they'll honour the benefits for existing cardholders. I've sent an email to their PR guy - I'll update this thread when I hear back.
> 
> Update: Here's the response from Cap One media relations:
> 
> ...


Haven't been in Canada for a whole. Why are American financial operations in Canada being wind down? Will we ever see great cards like the Chase Sapphire?


----------

